# Pinza serrafili



## sterrenzio

Buongiorno a tutti,
sto diventando matta con una traduzione dall'italiano al francese di vari strumenti chirurgici per oftalmologia. 
Il mio problema è che, non essendo oftalmologa, spesso non ho idea dell'argomento, come in questo caso.

pinza serrafili > pince serre fils?

Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,
Pinza serrafili sarebbe, penso, "un(e pince) porte-aiguille" . Comunque la chiamavamo cosí quando facevo ancora il dentista .


----------



## sterrenzio

Grazie!
Pare che qui la chiamino anche semplicemente "porte-aiguille".


----------



## matoupaschat

sterrenzio said:


> Grazie!
> Pare che qui la chiamino anche semplicemente "porte-aiguille".


 Sí . Avevo messo le parentesi proprio per questo : "un(e pince) porte-aiguille" .


----------



## sterrenzio

Grazie mille, troppo preciso!


----------

